# Game 61: 76ers (30-29) at Celtics (25-35)



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Philadelphia 76ers at The Boston Celtics*

















March 08, 2006 - 7:00 est

*WHERE TO WATCH: Radio: WRKO 680 AM or TV: NBALP, FSNE*

Venue:TD BANKNORTH GARDEN - Boston, Mass.










*BOSTON's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Raef LaFrentz 
PF: Ryan Gomes 
SF: Wally Szczerbiak 
SG: Paul Pierce 
PG: Delonte West 

*PHILADELPHI's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Samuel Dalembert
PF: Chris Webber
SF: Andre Igudola
SG: Kyle Korver
PG: Allen Iverson











*Boston Celtics*
Record: 25 - 35 (.417) 
Standings: Third, Atlantic 
At Home: 17 - 13 
At Road: 8 - 22 
Streak: W 1 
*SEASON* 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 100.2 
FG%: .469 Opp FG%: .457 
RPG: 39.7 Opp RPG: 39.8 











*Philadelphia 76ers * 
Record: 30 - 29 (.508) 
Standings: Second, Atlantic 
At Home: 19 - 12 
At Road: 11 - 17 
Streak: L 1 
*SEASON*
PPG: 100.6 Opp PPG: 101.8 
FG%: .461 Opp FG%: .459 
RPG: 40.7 Opp RPG: 43.4 



*PREDICTION:*
Celtics win, 106 102

*PLAYER OF THE GAME*










*PAUL PIERCE - 32/7/4*


​


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You are supposed to leave the game thread making up to the mods, and only post one of your own should there not be one half an hour before gametime.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

only 32 for paul...i dunnnooooooooooo


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> You are supposed to leave the game thread making up to the mods, and only post one of your own should there not be one half an hour before gametime.


It's fine.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What I should've said was, "This is a very nice game thread, and I appreciate your efforts, but in the future..." I didn't mean to come off as a jerk.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's better that he does it as I am usually too lazy to make it so early (also have to wait for the ESPN preview for updated information).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Just to let you know, though, Kyle Korver is a small forward and Chris Webber is a power forward.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

OKane730 said:


> *Philadelphia 76ers at The Boston Celtics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice thread OKane. :clap:

and don't mind P-Dub, i don't think he had his coffee yet when he made that post (j/k P-Dub :smile: )

And i'm holding off on betting cuz the friggin Mavs let the Blazers stay in it last night, and i lost 4000 upoints. :upset:


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> What I should've said was, "This is a very nice game thread, and I appreciate your efforts, but in the future..." I didn't mean to come off as a jerk.


It's ok, and thank you


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Premier said:


> Just to let you know, though, Kyle Korver is a small forward and Chris Webber is a power forward.



Yea thanks, I got it fixed. I went onto a site off of google and thats what it gave me..


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I may be crazy but I have a good feeling about this game. My only concern is just how many points AI is going to put up. We've got nobody that I feel can stick with him and with his ability to draw fouls our already depleted PG position is going to get abused. Before his knee problems TA would have been able to stick with him better than anyone else we have, but he and Green both are going to get schooled I'm afraid. Iggy will be all over Pierce but I don't think it will matter :biggrin: Krover and Wally will probably be matched up a lot and I figure that is pretty much a wash. What I'm really looking forward to is watching Gomes and Webber. Webber has the experience but I think Gomes can take him. Should be a real fun game to watch.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

OKane730 said:


> Yea thanks, I got it fixed. I went onto a site off of google and thats what it gave me..


Please do not copy game threads from other websites. It is plagarism and without citing them with a link, it violates copyright policies as whatever posted on messageboards is the property of the site owner(s).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm loving the hustle that I am seeing.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Every time Gomes plays like this I really begin to want Doc Rivers shoved in a carpet and thrown off a bridge somewhere for not playing him all year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO @ the antoine and dickerson commercial hahahaha


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Gomes is a damn player!!! I have lost count of the number of great plays he has been a critical part of. Considering the C's have got to be exhausted after a tough game last night they are all hustling. Wally looks a little worn out but Gomes, Pierce, and even Raef have been TOUGH! And how about Big Al diving for loose balls! I love watching games like this :biggrin:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

You know, I'd love to see Gomes wear #50 just to remind all the other teams how badly they misjudged this guy :clap:


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Pierce is amazing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Pierce is better than you favourite player.


..


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pierce is a stud.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Paul Pierce is truly one of the best out there. He again proved that he is truly clutch. Those shots he made were terrific. Congratulations on the great win!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

After the last two games I am convinced that Paul Pierce is just not human. It's impossible. I was really glad to see him get the triple-double because he really deserved it. An insane performance made even more impressive by the fact tha the has had several great performances this year.

Games like this one and the one last night are why I don't even want to consider tanking games. The heart these guys are showing will be better for the long term development of this team than any one player they might pick up in the lottery. Every player on the team benefits from these type of wins and they get used to winning and not used to losing. If they start tanking games they get used to losing and it is easy to accept losing as a way of life. 

Damn what a pair of games! I can't wait til Friday!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, I cannot take another game of this nerve jolting ****...

I went from having a bad mood with three minutes left, to being extremely happy 1 minute later. That can't be too healthy, as many times as the C's make it happen...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I was working, but came home in time to see Pierce drain the final three of the game. Sick...

I saw some highlights of this Ryan Gomes guy, he's pretty good. Damn...where did Glen Rivers find him? Rivers is a great evaluator of talent.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I was working, but came home in time to see Pierce drain the final three of the game. Sick...
> 
> I saw some highlights of this Ryan Gomes guy, he's pretty good. Damn...where did Glen Rivers find him? Rivers is a great evaluator of talent.


You've got your priorities wrong, I blew off work to stay home and watch the game :biggrin: 

I think Doc found Gomes in the same dog house where he sticks all the talented young guys at one time or another. Other than Delonte can you name a single young player who hasn't managed to find his way into Doc's dog house??? Some of them (Perk, Gomes, etc.) seem to get lost in that place until Doc is forced to use them. If Delonte hadn't spent most of last year injured he probably would have spent some time there too! I have a feeling that Gomes won't be getting stuck back in there any time soon. Too many people have seen what he can do so Doc can't hide him there without a lot of people raising hell.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> the_truth


Nice try. Get that garbage outta here.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

His name is Ryan Gomes, but you can just call him catalyst. 

Ever since he's been in the rotation, the chemistry has been unbelievable. 
Paul's been going nuts, maybe because a little of the pressure is off him. 
Szerbiak's been a help too. 
It just seems like the whole is suddenly greater than the sum of it's parts. 
I like the way these guys play TOGETHER. 

Gomes is finally going to crack the rookie report top ten next week, he has to. 

Go Celtics!!!
And screw tanking, let's win some games.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Anyone else having fun yet? #1AWFan? 

I love this damn team. Again we do not quit. I am still torn on if I want to get in the playoffs or not - but at least I'm enjoying the ride!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

haha i am having a blast...these games are fun...ill recind some of my earlier comments but i still stand that wally is a bum lol


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Great game, especially by Pierce 31/12/10 tripledouble! also Gomes had a great game. My prediction was right Pierce was player of the game and Pierce had 31 I said he would have 32, pretty close. :banana:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> i still stand that wally is a bum lol


OK, but we're winning at a much better clip now that stud Ricky Davis has been replaced by that bum Wally Szczerbiak. Paul's been playing out of his mind with Wally in the lineup, the team loves him, he's improved the chemistry greatly, the ball movement is much better now, etc. etc.

He had a bad shooting night, yeah, but he also had 7 rebounds and 6 assists, so it wasn't like he wasn't contributing at all out there. He'll round into form, don't worry. Even if he doesn't, it sure appears that we're a better team post-trade, doesn't it?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> OK, but we're winning at a much better clip now that stud Ricky Davis has been replaced by that bum Wally Szczerbiak. Paul's been playing out of his mind with Wally in the lineup, the team loves him, he's improved the chemistry greatly, the ball movement is much better now, etc. etc.
> 
> He had a bad shooting night, yeah, but he also had 7 rebounds and 6 assists, so it wasn't like he wasn't contributing at all out there. He'll round into form, don't worry. Even if he doesn't, it sure appears that we're a better team post-trade, doesn't it?


YES! :clap:. Can't just go by a players box score.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> it sure appears that we're a better team post-trade, doesn't it?




is that because of wally being here and ricky not or is it because doc took his head out of his *** and started playing gomes???


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> is that because of wally being here and ricky not or is it because doc took his head out of his *** and started playing gomes???


First of all Doc did not take "his head out of his *** and started playing gomes". He needed to play Gomes because of injuries.

But the ball movement and ability to find the open man is far superior post-trade. I think that directly has to do with Wally being here and Ricky not.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Of course it's somewhat due to Gomes as well.

Did Paul ever have 13 out of 14 or whatever it is 30+ point games with Slick? Why is the ball movement better? Why does Pierce love playing with Szczerbiak? Why has the team chemistry improved?

You continue to bag on this guy despite the fact that we're winning at a better rate and you bring up his bad games but you totally neglect his 20+ point performances, but most importantly, _his ability to play within the offense_. What is it gonna take for you to appreciate the guy? You're the first one to give him crap when he plays poorly and nowhere to be found when he reels off 23 shooting 55%, or has a game where his shot is off _but finds other ways to contribute._

He was playing over his head earlier this year. Overachieving. I was wrong when I thought he'd be a 20ppg scorer for the Celtics, and his shooting %'s will get back to where they should be, don't worry, but I'll take 16ppg over 19ppg when one of the guys makes the star player happy and plays within the offense, and, bottom line, helps the team get W's. 

I loved Ricky, but I didn't love when he'd dribble and hoist up a bad shot. I didn't like when he'd jack up 20 shots at a 40% clip on a night when Pierce is on fire and doesn't get enough touches. I'm not going to try and convince you to like Wally, because from the start you've held a grudge and haven't given him a fair chance. Don't forget Ricky isn't exactly tearing it up in Minnesota, either (who are 7-12 since the trade). If you want to criticize him, by all means, do so. But if you're going to rail on him as continually as you do, you've gotta be able to appreciate his good performances, too. 

Just as I did with a certain former Celtic, who I never liked but _always_ recognized his contributions when he played well and helped the team win.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Just as I did with a certain former Celtic, who I never liked but _always_ recognized his contributions when he played well and helped the team win.


Bruno Sundov?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BackwoodsBum said:


> You've got your priorities wrong, I blew off work to stay home and watch the game :biggrin:


I couldn't go against the odds of calling out on my 2nd day of my new job. 




P-Dub34 said:


> Nice try. Get that garbage outta here.


Don't be mocking the name I registered on bbb.net with.


----------

